# Chatterbait



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

Has anyone used the chatterbait yet this year? I went out fishing monday with it and pulled in 13 nice Largemouth.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Most people cant even get any they are so backed-up there were something
like a chatterbait at the sportshow I picked some up just to try.

Mark Franko


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Are you talking about the "Dragon Jig?"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

heir was a guy that made his own and did just as good


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Zach. I have a few of them but haven't used them yet this year! I got them at the classic. Amazing how this year all the sudden they are the craze but they've been around for a few years. They had a booth at the classic in New Orleans, Charlotte and then Pittsburgh and then in Fl this year and them BAM.. chatterbait chatterbait


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Reel Lady said:


> Are you talking about the "Dragon Jig?"


 Yea thats the one did ya get any of those?

Mark


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

dont think I have ever heard of them what do they look like?


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

jiggin'fool said:


> dont think I have ever heard of them what do they look like?


 The dragon jig looks like a jig with a built in lip and a regular skirt with a worm trailer. The chatterbait has a metal lip that is not molded into the lead head, it is free swinging. 

Mark


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Gambler makes a great knock off, just bought some at kames


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Chatterbait and dragon jigs aren't that similar. Kinda have the same concept, but act different. Dragon jigs are not too much different than a barney spoon, same wobble and fall. Chatterebait is more eratic and gives off alot more vibration. Chatterbait web site is www.radlures.com I think. I actually just got mine today after ordering them on Jan. 22nd.


----------

